# The Art of Contentment -- Richard Allestree



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2007)

_The Art of Contentment_ by Richard Allestree is available online here.

Excerpts:

"The very breath with which we complain is a blessing."

"We must mistake the design of Christianity if we think it calls us to a condition of ease and security."


----------

